# Brown Sugar Ground Too Fine?



## bbrock293 (Feb 21, 2013)

This may be a stupid question but I am going to ask anyway. I was making my rub the other day and the brown sugar was a little old and was very clumpy. I put the amount I needed in my coffee grinder so I just get it nice and ground up and added it to the rub. When I was eating the ribs later on, it seemed like they weren't as sweet and had lost flavor from the grinding. Is it possible to grind it too fine, thus losing some of the sweet punch? Does it still need to be thick or can it have the same consistency as the spices? I am asking because I am making another batch this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you would lose more flavor from it being old then grinding it. Just add more if you want sweeter flavor on this go around, or get new brown sugar that's not so old you have to grind it to use.

You could also try Turbinado sugar in rubs as well, it does very nice. It's also called "Sugar in the Raw" or "Raw Sugar" (the little brown packets at Starbucks next to the pink stuff).


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 21, 2013)

You lost flavor because the sugar was old not because of the grind.

Before you make your next batch of rub go out and buy a new pound of brown sugar.  Or as SH said, use Turbinado sugar.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## sound1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Agree on the age thing.

(the little brown packets at Starbucks next to the pink stuff). A good idea but they frown on me grabbing enough to make up a batch of rub


----------



## humdinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, if yo have brown sugar that is still good, but clumpy, microwave it for 10-15 seconds. Softens it like new!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 21, 2013)

I bake mine before I grind it.  Mine turns into a powder...but I like it that way.  I ditto the age issue.


----------



## bbrock293 (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked up some Turbinado sugar over the weekend. Are the measurements the same (vs brown sugar)?


----------



## bbrock293 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...sugar++Are+the+measurements+the+same&type=all


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2013)

Brock, morning.....    Brown sugar is processed white sugar with molasses added.. more for dark brown....Turbinado or Demerera sugar, is sugar from processing cane from the first pressing... leaving some of the molasses behind.....  

Are measurements the same ?? I read the article and still don't know....  tasting is probably the best method for determining amounts...

Personally, I think Turbo or demerara has a richer, more complex flavor and the sweetness isn't there.... I prefer it over process white......

For another taste on sugar, try Piloncillo, Mexican cane sugar... It also has a complex flavor.... 

Below are in depth explanations.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_sugar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panela


----------



## bbrock293 (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2013)

I would not blame the grind.

Age or improper storage were probably more in play.

Then again if ground stored without proper storage?  That could double up on the storage issues?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

